
IDOS strikes back, returns to the App Store - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/20/idos-strikes-back-returns-to-the-app-store/
======
larrik
I thought emulators were explicitly not allowed in a number of places of the
App Store terms? Did they convince Apple this is only like Capcom's Arcade
app?

